# Stowa Marine Unitas 6425>>>>



## Guest (Mar 23, 2007)

During my "studies" in order to prepare my Marine Automatik review I came across the 2002 Marine 6425 limited edition. 6425 indicates that this Marine was/is powered by an Unitas 6425 handwinding movement.

Here´s a catalogue shot of the 2002 edition. You may recognite that there was a Ladies Marine too.










Would like to know if anybody out there own a 6425 or Ladies Marine ??


----------



## Matt2006 (Aug 28, 2006)

I remember that one, it was out before the Marine Original. They had it and a no-date Marine Auto if I remember right. Then the sub-seconds Marine disappeared and they had a date Marine Auto. Now they have a date Marine Auto and Marine Original.

I wanted one badly, but it was well over $1k if I remember right so I was never able to get it because funds were tight. Same proportions as the Marine Auto I think.

EDIT: It is still shown on Stowas website - http://www.stowa.de/Kollektion/Marine/marine.html

EDIT: I found this link for you, it has lots of pictures of one that was for sale back in 2005 - http://www.network54.com/Forum/1253...ARINE+6425+Limited+Edition+(lots+of+scans!!!)

EDIT: I wish Jorg would re-make it as 41mm of the Marine Original is too big for me. 40mm is my max.

EDIT: Another link with pictures, I can't read French but you can translate it at www.altavista.com - http://forumamontres.forumactif.com/ftopic2889.Stowa-Marine-Unitas-6425.htm

Matt


----------



## zzzzzeke (Jul 24, 2008)

Reviving an old there here:

I just received a Stowa Marine with the Unitas 6425 (somewhat by accident since the FS thread had the watch marked as a Marine Original).










Any idea of what the current 2nd hand market for this watch is?
Since the 6425 is also a limited edition (200 pieces), should pricing be anywhere near the M.O.L.E?
While researching other Marine Original threads, I did see a handful of people wishing a 40mm Marine Original was made (like the post above for instance).

Basically, I am very happy with the watch (and have no near future plans of selling it). Just wanted to know a little more about the fine piece I just acquired.


----------



## persco (Nov 25, 2009)

I can't answer any of your questions, but congratulations... that's pretty cool!

s.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Try google to find out ;-) No. 32/200 was offered in 2005 for $ 1550. Retail was 1699 Euro. If I remember correctly only 100 pieces have been made, despite # 200 on the back.


----------



## zzzzzeke (Jul 24, 2008)

stuffler said:


> Try google to find out ;-) No. 32/200 was offered in 2005 for $ 1550. Retail was 1699 Euro. If I remember correctly only 100 pieces have been made, despite # 200 on the back.


Yep, I saw that. It is actually linked to in the post above. Wasn't sure if the 2005 market is similar to todays / or if this piece is that desirable.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## zzzzzeke (Jul 24, 2008)

Back from service in Germany and just received some new (aftermarket) straps!


----------



## clubbtraxx (Aug 29, 2010)

Zeke, can you post pictures of your MO display back?

If it has one that is... Just wondering what that movement looks like. 
I suppose it is smaller than the Unitas 6498, right?

Cheers,

CT


----------



## zzzzzeke (Jul 24, 2008)

Here's the best I could do with my crappy point & shoot / lack of photography skills. Hope this helps!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

zzzzzeke said:


> View attachment 392960
> 
> 
> Here's the best I could do with my crappy point & shoot / lack of photography skills. Hope this helps!


It helps, thank you. Excellent shot.


----------



## vincesf (Jun 8, 2009)

Excellent shot, and a great watch find.
Thank you for sharing,


----------



## clubbtraxx (Aug 29, 2010)

zzzzzeke said:


> View attachment 392960
> 
> 
> Here's the best I could do with my crappy point & shoot / lack of photography skills. Hope this helps!


Thank you Zeke, an interesting little movement it is.

That shot is nothing to be ashamed of since it isn't very easy to photograph watches properly. 
I think I saw this one for sale before you bought it. It was simply listed as MO without any reference of a Limited series or Unitas 6425 movement, correct?

Cheers,

CT


----------



## zzzzzeke (Jul 24, 2008)

Yes. It was listed as a Marine Original.

I was a little disappointed at first, since I was worried about the size of the MO (MO: 41mm, 6425: 40mm) from the start: https://www.watchuseek.com/f36/how-does-marine-original-wear-468266.html
Plus the fact that I had ordered some 22mm straps before I received the watch (the 6425 has 20mm lugs).

But I'm very happy with how the 40mm wears. Even more happy with how it looks on the new straps.

Tobias (when he was with Stowa/Schauer) also mentioned this:
The watch is one of the first STOWA watches under the name of Mr. Schauer and its value was 3.300 Deutsche Mark.


----------



## Cyclone (Sep 29, 2012)

Such a little beauty, really nice having a handwinder too.. the stowa marine date auto is on my shopping list


----------

